# liability insurance



## coondink (May 9, 2011)

I am starting a taxidermy business, just doing european mounts, plaques, and turkey tails, and am wondering what kind of insurance you guys with established business' have, say in case of fire, or theft??? any help??? Thanks ,Coondink.


----------

